
Top UK scientist urges people to take vitamin D supplements - open-source-ux
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/may/26/top-uk-scientist-urges-people-to-take-vitamin-d-supplements
======
open-source-ux
Also related: _The new guidelines on vitamin D – what you need to know_ (2016)

[https://www.nhs.uk/news/food-and-diet/the-new-guidelines-
on-...](https://www.nhs.uk/news/food-and-diet/the-new-guidelines-on-vitamin-d-
what-you-need-to-know/)

